

Kickstarter project: Desktop CNC Machine - Sukotto
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/421256045/diy-desktop-cnc-machine

======
extension
Having participated in a few different DIY CNC/3D printer projects with
various groups of people, I've concluded that the limiting factor at the
moment is _software_. The machines are out there, but the tools for designing
objects and generating g-code are all hacked together, poorly maintained, and
don't exploit the full potential of the machine.

I think it's a cultural thing. Hardware people are not conscious about UX the
way software people are and at the intersection, the hardware approach
presently dominates. Legacy baggage is also a problem. CNC still uses data
formats that pre-date _computers_.

Of course, maybe the best way to encourage more software is to get more
machines out there, but my personal efforts are already going entirely into
code.

